# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  You die, then what.

## sitnspinlock

Readers of this will have come from all walks of life. Perhaps you are 30 years old and have never left home. Perhaps you vacationed across our planet and seen all there is to offer. Perhaps you have witnessed death firsthand in a hospital, or even seen someone get ripped to shreds by rifle rounds.

Perhaps you feel there is a scientific explanation for intelligent life on earth and stick to human logic and reasoning to explain.

Or, maybe you are the type who just never thinks too deeply, instead you would rather spend your life livin' it up as it were. Not a care in the world, get high, get laid - end of story.

In the case that you are someone who is open minded to accept and think what is our purpose here, how did we get here?. Is there an all powerful God. Are we an experiment by a more superior race? Did we spawn from tadpoles?

Quite personally I believe Jesus and the bible to be pure truth.

Lets here from you.

All flames are encouraged and welcome here.

----------


## Zaphry

When I die, I die. Simple as that.

----------


## ally4821

When I die it will be like when a light dies. Nothing.

I don't believe in god, there is too much bad shit happening in the world and where the hell does the bible magically come from?

----------


## Sikas

Bible written by man, voiced by an opinion of a omnipotent being. Who's to say it's not a from a long deceased man's running joke? Example: Scientology.

EDIT: Non-religious, but I do have good morals. I believe when I die, I cease to exist like a flame that's been blown out.

----------


## shadowknight513

> Bible written by man, voiced by an opinion of a omnipotent being. Who's to say it's not a from a long deceased man's running joke? Example: Scientology.
> 
> EDIT: Non-religious, but I do have good morals. I believe when I die, I cease to exist like a flame that's been blown out.


My opinion exactly.
Religion is complete bs. I'm not an active religion hater, but if someone comes at me speakin' words of "God" they will probably get an SMD in return. :P

----------


## Errage

> Bible written by man, voiced by an opinion of a omnipotent being. Who's to say it's not a from a long deceased man's running joke? Example: Scientology.
> 
> EDIT: Non-religious, but I do have good morals. I believe when I die, I cease to exist like a flame that's been blown out.


Exactly this.

Moved to the Back Room.

----------


## TehVoyager

Run of shame again. time to find my corpse and res.

----------


## shadowknight513

> Run of shame again. time to find my corpse and res.


I lol'd so hard, my mom had to get the mop out to clean up all these lol's.

----------


## thefallen1one

Depends bro, you could just cease to exist, soul and everything, or if you were a good little viking and died valiantly on the battlefield, you'll go to Valhalla. You will then sit in a HUGE room and feast with a bunch of other very hairy vikings for an eternity. I prefer the latter.

----------


## Xel

I've got no evidence whatever for believing in a god. But I know that all the things I do know are very small compared with the things that I don't know.
I call myself an agnostic atheist, but in my opinion beliefs should not be categorized. Religions are here to serve a purpose, the same with science. People go with the one they feel right, and whynot! If religion improves the quality of your and other's lives, there's no reason for stepping back. I try to be open to all possibilities, but science has always been there to answer my questions.

People need something to believe in, this includes atheism.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

There is only a greater being who is not aware of itself, that being created the big bang or w/e you choose to believe in but can't stop all this destruction as it is not aware  :Smile:  When you die you are dead.

----------


## Phygar

> Bible written by man, voiced by an opinion of a omnipotent being. Who's to say it's not a from a long deceased man's running joke? Example: Scientology.
> 
> EDIT: Non-religious, but I do have good morals. I believe when I die, I cease to exist like a flame that's been blown out.


I believe the same things that you believe. I feel that secular humanism encompasses my beliefs well

----------


## QtDemon

When i die, i think it's either gonna be like sleeping, either dreaming or seeing nothing at all, forever. (Scary thought, but you won't even know when its happening, right? :P) Or, maybe you die, and it's sorta like dreaming, sometimes the most recent thing on your mind is what you dream about, you may dream about that forever, why some people say to have seen heaven and hell. If you're about to die, and say, aww **** i'm going to hell, and you visualize hell in your mind, wouldn't that just make it self-sufficient? If you did dream about it anyways. I remember reading a book once of a guy being dead for a certain amount of time, coming back and claim to have seen heaven.

----------


## lalalarawrla

Im no religion hater here but how can there be a god when there are so many diseases out there. Kids are born with autism or epilepsy and never live a normal life. Or kids diagnosed with cancer at the age of 4, and die at 10. I mean. God is supposed to love everyone equally... So to me that puts an end to any god. (Again not hating on religion) But ive thought long and hard about what happens when you die and I have no idea...Its taken hours of sleep away from me, thats for sure. Hah.

----------


## w0rd

I have no beliefs written in stone, I grew up in a christian household only to figure out for myself that it was all a big lie. But I'd say when you die, your body dies, not your consciousness. The body is just a vessel for a collective consciousness which will exist forever, in physical form or not.

----------


## Villadsen

I don't know for sure. After my mother and father's death, I felt my mother being with me every now and then for about a month after, where I could smell her and sense her. But if it was just my mind, I don't know, as my step-dad had the same feeling, sometimes at the same time as me.

I hope I will be reunited with my parents, and on sad days even want to commit suicide, just to see if anything would happen.

But as the atheist I am, I also find it very hard to believe that you "live" after you have died, so I have mixed opinions.

----------


## Confucius

I go and be with the great panda in the sky and be happy among my brethren.

----------


## Harambeqt

> I go and be with the great panda in the sky and be happy among my brethren.


Sounds legit bro.
----
Life after death - doubt it...

----------


## Gentoo

Look outside, look into the sky. It all came about by "chance"?

I don't think so.

----------


## Zantas

Hmm. Done a lot of thinking about death and I feel content with the feeling of death if I die over something I consider "worth it" so to speak.

----------


## Phygar

> Look outside, look into the sky. It all came about by "chance"?
> 
> I don't think so.


Well there are an almost infinite number of other planets, we just happen to be on the one with the right, temperature, right composition, etc.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Well there are an almost infinite number of other planets, we just happen to be on the one with the right, temperature, right composition, etc.


Right for humans  :Wink:

----------


## XGamerX

To those who use the argument "if religion is real then where did the bible pop up from" you need to do some research.

I wouldnt put myself in a "category" when it comes to religion or christianity... but I would probably consider myself a Non Denominational Christion, but with some doubts and non traditional beliefs.

I do believe in a higher power, The bible was clearly not written by the gods- but is a story of the existance of man and of tellings from a "higher power".
I dont believe that the entire earth ever flooded and some old dude put 2 of every animal on earth in a boat that he build in his backyard. but I do belive that "noah's ark" is a story that was written for its moral values, and that is not to say that some things in the bible may be directly translated as well.

I think that when we die our bodies stay but the energy from our bodies can hang around or be freed (to where I guess that depends)

that being said, I also have had my doubts in the past.... maybe these "gods" that people refer to were an alien species and we were just put here as a big test or expiriment? WHO REALLY KNOWS?

no one person can ever say they are 100% right.... but I personally believe in religion not only because if there is a heaven and hell I certainly dont want to be the idiot who was wrong and didnt believe.... but like it was stated above, why not religion? it makes society a better place. you rarely see a devout christian commit mass murder (muslims dont count in that statement)

----------


## vuleti

> you rarely see a devout christian commit mass murder (muslims dont count in that statement)


. 


So you forgot about crusade and inquisition, thats only from top of my mind if I actually wanted to spend time and search I bet there would be a looot more..

----------


## Hazzerd

You are, then you are not.

----------


## lordofsalem

Whoever undertakes to set himself up as a judge of Truth and Knowledge is shipwrecked by the laughter of the gods.
Albert Einstein

----------

